# Golddust ?



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

If Amel is represented by aa.aa
and Caramel is represented by cac.cac
a Butter would be aa.aa/cac.cac

If Ultra is represented by au.au
and Ultramel by au.aa

how would GoldDust be represented? au.aa/cac.cac?

If so what would you call au.au/cac.cac? and what would it look like?


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

:: Ians Vivarium - Corn Snake Colour Morphs - Gold Dust ::


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Dawn. So according to the link, GoldDust is a corn with Ultramel (aa.au) at the Albino locus and Caramel (cac.cac) at the Caramel locus.

But what would au.au/cac.cac be called or look like?

It's just that I've seen GoldDust referred to as both Ultra/Caramel and Ultramel/Caramel mixes but I would have thought that only one combination would be correct.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I think goldust is just Ultramel Caramel, I dont know what ultra caramel is or would look like.
I am no expert Im sure Nige would probably know.
An Ultramel is an Ultra Amel, which you can breed together and get Ultramel out straight away without having to breed them back together.
Dawn


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hey dont you dare accuse me of possibly knowing :lol2:, i hate all that punnet stuff... i generally know what i am going to get and why i get it, thats good enough for me.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

LOL
Well If you dont know then I definately dont lol.
Dawn


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ultra is a pain in the arse lol


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> hey dont you dare accuse me of possibly knowing :lol2:, i hate all that punnet stuff... i generally know what i am going to get and why i get it, thats good enough for me.


Hi Nige - So if you had a caramel carrying eggs from an ultra would you get golddust in the same way as you would if the caramel was carrying eggs from an ultramel? Would there be any difference at all in the offspring?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if the caramel was het amel you'd get some goldust to a butter


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> Hi Nige - So if you had a caramel carrying eggs from an ultra would you get golddust in the same way as you would if the caramel was carrying eggs from an ultramel? Would there be any difference at all in the offspring?


 
well you wouldn't get goldusts in the f1 unless your ultra or ultramel were het caramel

if you had au ultra het caramel to a butter you'd get 50% goldusts, if that was an ultramel het caramel to a butter your get 25% goldusts, but the crucial thing with both is to have the het caramel on the ultra side, and either a caramel het amel, or butter on the other else you'll have to wait another generation for goldusts:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry i read it as goldust to caramel.. doh


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> sorry i read it as goldust to caramel.. doh


ah i gotcha dude:no1: you were saying caramel het amel to goldust:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> ah i gotcha dude:no1: you were saying caramel het amel to goldust:no1:


yeah thats the one mate


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah thats the one mate


 
Bloody right?


----------

